# Spaceliner question



## schwinnman67 (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyone know the spoke length on a Spaceliner wheel??


----------



## rhenning (Jun 9, 2017)

Front or  rear.  24 or 26 inch.  More info please.  I know you know but more info gets correct answers.  Roger


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jun 9, 2017)

Front and rear (with Bendix 2-speed) 26"


----------



## rhenning (Jun 10, 2017)

What kind of rims?  Schwinn 26x2.125 S-2s or 26x 1.75 generic rims.   My Southerlands book says 34mm hub 36 hole uses 298 4x and 292 3x.  40mm hub 36 hole uses 297 4x and 291 3x.  44.5 mm hub 36 hole uses 297 4x and 290 3x.  48mm hub use 297 4x and 287 3x.  63mm hub 36 hole uses 296 4x and 286 3x.  67mm hubs with 36 holes use 296 4x and 285 3x.  Is that confusing enough.  Roger


----------

